# The 2009 Projects keep building...



## corsairgryl (Nov 15, 2008)

cool idea, like the black Halloween tree, I've put my monster/evil action figures on the Christmas tree before but never thought of doing a Halloween tree and think of the cool lighting effects you could do!


----------

